# C02 with dirt substrate



## Vista Plant Guy (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey everyone i am new to this forum. I just wanted to see what you guys think about using C02 in a dirted tank, ive always thought you dont need it because the point of a dirted tank is to be low tech but i have other people disagreeing with me so what do you guys think!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

CO2 is not required in a low light aquarium, though there is no harm in injecting it, as plants will only benefit from its injection.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Dirt (substrate by any name)

CO2

Light

Ferts

Need to be in balance. 

Dirt usually has a low level of slow release fertilizers and may contribute a small amount of CO2 from decomposing matter. This makes it ideal for a low tech tank, where the goal is to have enough of everything in an easy to achieve way, such as materials that release the ferts etc slowly. While keeping the lights at the lower end of acceptable so you do not have to add supplemental ferts or CO2. 

This does not mean that dirt cannot work in a high tech tank, too. 
Just that the ferts and CO2 that may be natural in the dirt are not going to be enough. You will use better lighting, so the plants are going to demand more CO2 and ferts. 
You can add these ferts in daily doses, such as the Estimative Index, and use pressurized or DIY CO2, depending on tank size. 

You will still have the benefits of dirt:
Natural mixed soil with sand-silt-clay and organic matter is better for a more complete ecosystem. 
There will probably be a pretty good cationic exchange capacity in dirt, especially compared to sand or gravel.


----------



## Vista Plant Guy (Aug 11, 2014)

what do you guys think of flourish excel out of curiosity?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Vista Plant Guy said:


> what do you guys think of flourish excel out of curiosity?


It works as a carbon dioxide substitute, but is not as effective as actual carbon dioxide.

That being said, it a low light aquarium, it can be used to substitute CO2 without any problems. In a high light aquarium, however, you may have better success with CO2. 

Also, in general, Excel is quite a bit more expensive than CO2. You can find cheap(er) non-branded glutaraldehyde online, however.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I use the generic form, glut. It is stronger, so I had to do the math, end result is:
It was cheaper to begin with, AND I use less, making it cheaper again.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Even in low light conditions adding CO2 will be a benefit to the plants. Is it necessary? No, but it is a benefit.


----------



## Sarahk (Jan 18, 2014)

Just be careful when adding c02. A bit to much c02 can harm fish. So just keep an eye on how much c02 you are adding, especially if using a DIY system


----------

